# Table saw sled with dust collection



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

There's really nothing new here but since I just built this I thought I'd post it. I have needed a table saw sled for some time but just kept putting it off, however, I have an ongoing project that is going to require I have one for many repetitive angled and beveled cuts so it was time to build it. One thing I hate about using my table saw is all the dust that flies back at me and covers me in dust but right now I don't really want to build an overhead dust collection system. So since I'll be using this sled often I figured why not build in a little dust control - right!

I already had the piece of Birch plywood from dismantling a shelf unit I build about 30 years ago so with a couple of 2x4's and some Maple for runners I had all the makings. Since I just finished building the CNC router and had some 1/2" MDF on hand so it just made sense to cut the dust collection parts on the CNC. I've only made one cut with the sled but it kept about 95% of the dust off of me so that's a good thing! Some of it still went in the air but I didn't have to wear it! LOL!

There are some other fixtures that will mount to the sled but those aren't ready yet. I'll post photos when I get that completed.

Parts on the CNC - 









Sled -


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great design and build - especially like the saw blade safety housing with the dust vac hose! Guessing your TS sled is about 18"x30". You will get a lot of use from that item. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------

